# I lost about 10 pounds this week.



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

I returned from Philly with some sort of flu bug (negative for Covid). Hit me like a ton of bricks around 3:00pm on Tuesday. I had been in bed for 2+ days solid. So no dinner that night, nor anything on Wednesday, and "almost nothing" after that. Today is Friday, and I'm finally on the mend, but still little appetite. 

This week sucked, but it was humbling and good for some perspective. Carry on.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My wife gave that to me last Nov. 2 days in bed the third in and out, fever, aches and pains no real nausea. Could eat but didn't really feel like it. Lost 6 lbs.

It's back though.


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

According to Web MD, you are going to die of cancer within a week if you do not see a doctor.
That or you had the flu.


----------



## tgeb (Feb 9, 2006)

Good to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

9.9 lbs of which was water.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

480sparky said:


> 9.9 lbs of which was water.


Maybe, but I was drinking water. Also, I'm looking a bit atrophied. I don't recognize my own legs below the knees. Suddenly skinny.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

My brother lost 60 lbs a decade ago and he hasn't looked like him since.


----------



## Joe Fairplay (Aug 26, 2021)

MarkJames said:


> Maybe, but I was drinking water. Also, I'm looking a bit atrophied. I don't recognize my own legs below the knees. Suddenly skinny.


Seriously, if you have any abdominal pain or have been irregular at all, you should make sure you do not have an intestinal restriction or blockage. Rapid weight loss is an indicator of such.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

MarkJames said:


> I returned from Philly with some sort of flu bug (negative for Covid). Hit me like a ton of bricks around 3:00pm on Tuesday. I had been in bed for 2+ days solid. So no dinner that night, nor anything on Wednesday, and "almost nothing" after that. Today is Friday, and I'm finally on the mend, but still little appetite.
> 
> This week sucked, but it was humbling and good for some perspective. Carry on.


Felt the same way after coming back from Florida’s trip in the beginning of June!


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I'm just now getting over it. Still tired, but up and doing stuff.

Still can't breathe or talk very well and the cough lingers on.

Must be back at work by Sunday. Then a very busy two weeks ahead.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Joe Fairplay said:


> Seriously, if you have any abdominal pain or have been irregular at all, you should make sure you do not have an intestinal restriction or blockage. Rapid weight loss is an indicator of such.


No blockage. Quite the opposite, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Hmmmm


Squirts.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Leo G said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> 
> Squirts.


More explosive. Never trust a phart.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Hate when you expect a trumpet and instead get a wet slosh.


----------



## RohanCrane (Jul 31, 2021)

I list about 8 lbs when I was sick the last time. However, when I purposely want to lose weight it's too hard to do.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Makes for a long, long day at work.


----------



## Manisha52 (2 mo ago)

body weight + water weight + food weight 
But there is no science-based, foolproof way to lose 10 pounds in 7 days just by fasting and eating. It is not possible.

The faster you lose weight, the more pollutants will enter your bloodstream and take time to be safely filtered by your liver and kidneys. Take care of it and use a detox tea or add drops to help your body cleanse itself.


----------



## Mordekyle (May 20, 2014)

Manisha52 said:


> body weight + water weight + food weight
> But there is no science-based, foolproof way to lose 10 pounds in 7 days just by fasting and eating. It is not possible.
> 
> The faster you lose weight, the more pollutants will enter your bloodstream and take time to be safely filtered by your liver and kidneys. Take care of it and use a detox tea or add drops to help your body cleanse itself.


Pretty sure it’s possible for a guy packing an extra 200 to lose 10 pounds in a week.

It takes a lot of calories to maintain that.

My wife, a nurse, walked into a room of a morbidly obese patient put on a restrictive diet.

She interrupted the significant other spoon feeding the patient mayonnaise out of the jar.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

